

Lenovo Launches New P50 and P70 Mobile Workstations with First Mobile Xeon Chips - bhauer
http://anandtech.com/show/9503/lenovo-launches-new-p50-and-p70-mobile-workstations-with-first-mobile-xeon-chips

======
JoshTriplett
I notice a conspicuous lack of battery life information in the article;
between the GPU and the screen, these seem likely to draw a lot of power.

Also, the (lack of) choice of GPU seems unfortunate.

~~~
2bluesc
I would be interested in this platform if it dropped the external GPU. In a
past life where my laptop spent alot of time compiling OpenEmbedded and
Android builds a Xeon would be desirable.

------
sitkack
Finally a reason to upgrade, 64GB of ECC DDR4 RAM.

